# Valor of Zen- my web comic



## Jynxkat (Feb 6, 2010)

Hai- my webcomic is doing pretty well but we're looking for new ways to promote it- if anyone has ideas we'd love to hear them 

www.valorofzen.com


----------



## Foxstar (Feb 6, 2010)

-Expand your readership outside of a fetish subculture.

-Your website offends the eyes. Pick a less eye-stabbing background color.

-I smell a Mary-Sue. Kill it in the most brutal fashion and wash it from the pages of history.

-Your Home page is junked up. Slim it down. 

http://www.penny-arcade.com/comic/

http://www.sluggy.com/

Those are how you do comic front pages.

-That header graphic for your fourms is laughingly big. Make it smaller.

-Maybe it's just your art style, but your word-bubbles make me feel like i'm reading a site for the seeing-impaired

-Limit your fan-service. If you need fan-service to draw the readers, then your story is flawed.

-Don't market to furries.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Feb 6, 2010)

http://www.thephantomcity.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2007/06/20070624uninterested.jpg

No appeal at all, sorry

and it isn't because I'm a furry (because I'm not a furry)


----------

